

Facebook Will Begin Making Graph Search Public On Monday - rjvir
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/07/facebook-will-begin-making-graph-search-public-on-monday/

======
GuiA
I've had graph search for a few months now, but have only played with it
recently, and it's terrifying.

The other night, after getting pizza delivered, I did a search for "Women who
live in Oakland and who work at Domino's Pizza". Boom, here was the girl who
delivered my pizza. Not only did I get pictures of her, her first name, and
her last name, but also status updates just in case I felt like tracking her
life.

Further searches allowed me to find personal information on government
employees (eg DMV) in my city, the waitress who served me last night, and so
on. More extreme use cases (for example, finding gay men in notoriously
homophobic countries) have been pointed out in the past. Similarly, a good
friend of mine managed to track down the Apple genius who had taken care of
his computer just by knowing basic information ("he lives in Seattle and works
at the Apple Store").

Yes, the data is there, people should be careful about what they post online,
yada yada. The truth is that a person with nefarious intentions can use
Facebook's graph search in an extremely effective way to carry out their
intentions. It's fucking ridiculous.

